# When do you shift?



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm just curious as to how high you bring your rpm's before you shift, I seem to always run into the 1 to 4 thing where it blocks second gear. I mean shifting for your everyday normal driving


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I skip shift w/short shifting, this car has enough torque you don't need to rap up the rpms and go through every gear. I shift around 3k rpm gears 1,3,5 depending.


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought about doing this and I do do it sometimes but wouldn't it wear down the synchro's of the skipped gears?


----------



## bwiest (Nov 30, 2008)

I put the skip shift eliminator on that I got from Summit Racing. It simply clips into the transmission and the existing skip shift wire and serves to block the signal while not turning the check engine light on as if you simply just disconnected. 

With this being in, the skip shift light still comes on, but the gears are not locked out and I can shift as normal.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Suburb Thuggin said:


> I thought about doing this and I do do it sometimes but wouldn't it wear down the synchro's of the skipped gears?


No, I had my car since '05 and have been doing it all that time. I also had my tranny apart and didn't see anything wrong with it. Unless a transmission expert comes in here and proves me wrong I say go for it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Suburb Thuggin said:


> I thought about doing this and I do do it sometimes but wouldn't it wear down the synchro's of the skipped gears?


If your not using the gear, how can it wear it out??

I shift at about 3 grand and 5000 to 5500rpm when on the throttle hard.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Normal driving, I shift between 2400 and 2800 and I too skip shift occasionally -- especially second to fourth and fourth to sixth. The manual states skip shifting up is okay but recommends against ship shifting down because of the close gear ratio. I'll only ship shift down if I'm certain my speed is too slow for the next gear down.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Usually arround 2000-2400(you can feel when you should shift though depending on your driving style it will be different) when I'm just DDing arround. Avg 19+ MPG with mixed driving doing this also with my M6.


----------



## 06ls2GOAT (Jan 20, 2010)

9000 everytime


----------



## MorpheusRS (Mar 5, 2009)

if regular shifting: 
1-2: 2600-3000
2-3-4-5-6: about 2500

if skipping 1-3-5-6 then:
1-3: 3200 or so
3-5 or 6: 3200-3500

on trips I average 24-25 mpg at 75 while stepping on it on ramp exits.
in DD around 15-17 - grandma style in the suburbs and around local towns.
if I drive into NYC then go down to 13-14 - while crawling around and dodging cabbies. this is with volant, diablo tune (shift skip disabled) and gmm race. 

in all honesty, you could drive this thing without touching the gas.. in idle it has enough torque to take off from almost anywhere, and get up to speed with careful use of a clutch.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

06ls2GOAT said:


> 9000 everytime


I'll drive what he's driving!


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Most of the time I upshift using every gear but sometimes I do take off in 2nd. Normal driving I keep the rpm's below 3000. When I get on it I shift around 6200. I have to be spot on with the gas when shifting that high in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gear because the 275 rear tires aren't enough to handle 500 rwtq. At 2500 rpm's in 4th, rwtq is at 425. My car rarely hit the road when it's raining.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Whenever suits my fancy. Sometimes its 1800. Sometimes its 6200. I've been driving stick (even my DD) since day 1, so I really don't even think about it anymore.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

LOL.... bouncin off the rev limiter!!!

Seriously, maybe its the trans in my goat but round town I haven't had the skip shift issue. When I up shift between 1st and 2nd I slide the stick while in netural to the right then back to the left before droppin it into 2nd.


----------



## Suburb Thuggin (Jul 23, 2009)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> LOL.... bouncin off the rev limiter!!!
> 
> Seriously, maybe its the trans in my goat but round town I haven't had the skip shift issue. When I up shift between 1st and 2nd I slide the stick while in netural to the right then back to the left before droppin it into 2nd.


Really? I had never heard of that. I learned on a '03 mustang GT and when I got into the GTO I didn't realize how fast the RPM's drop. You must have to rev match if you do that because I always catch the RPM's on the way down. That way I don't give it any gas when putting in the clutch, it slips in perfectly.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Suburb Thuggin said:


> Really? I had never heard of that. I learned on a '03 mustang GT and when I got into the GTO I didn't realize how fast the RPM's drop. You must have to rev match if you do that because I always catch the RPM's on the way down. That way I don't give it any gas when putting in the clutch, it slips in perfectly.


Its a very quick motion I use when driving in normal traffic. If I'm rippin on the car (street or strip) I don't, then its a straight drop into 2nd. In heavy traffic that may stop and go, I tend to roll in neutral and use 2nd when needed to maintain momentum or start rolling again if stopped.

I grew up not far from WP in Yonkers and learned to drive a manual on the hills of that city with my fathers 1970 Ford Maverick. It was equipped with "3 on the tree" until I shattered the column shift housing during an attempt to get a chirp from 2nd gear after burning out in 1st gear (16 = young, dumb and ful-o-cum tryin to impress my GF into givin up a little stinky finger in the cheese box), which didn't work (either one) as planned. My 1st car was a 66 Fairlane, 390 and the same column shift manual set up.... didn't have it long due to the fuel shortages we had that decade. In 1975 I bought a 1971 Triumph TR-6 with a bad 2nd gear syncro and learned the 1st to 2nd stutter shift from necessity. Since then I've owned several manuals and stab it & steer automatics, but the shift habit I got into with my 1st Triumph is what I do and believe its the reason why I don't have a 1-4 skip shift issue in my GTO during the driving conditions when it should come on.


----------

